# TWO arrow crabs?



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

HI All!

I recently bought a small arrow crab from my lfs and its doing a great job eating the fireworms in my tank.

I've heard that two will fight to the death, if not a male/female pair. How large of a tank do you need so that even 2 males will not kill each other.

I have a 65g tank with lots of rock, two rock piles at each end of the tank, and the current arrow crab stays on the rock at the one side. He roams aroudn that rock pile but never leaves it. Im wondering if I put another crab on the other rock pile in my 65, should they be okay?

Any advice or feedback on this? I have fireworms coming out the wazoo and want them DEAD!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I would be willing to bet that you have Bristleworms and not fire worms. Fire worms are very uncommon in aquariums. In fact. Quite rare. Bristle worms are good for a tank to have.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the reccomended gallonage is 50 per arrow crab. I got one in my 50 and he is an amazing detritus eater, he is pretty much always shoving detritus down his mouth.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

arent fire worms just bristle worms that are bright pink?

Also, my arrow crab lost a leg recently for some reason. Do they grow back like the legs or arms on a banded shrimp when they molt? Or do crabs not molt at all?


And does anyone think I can get away with two in a 65g? I think they are pretty cool looking crabs.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Beware, these things can get very aggressive toward fish and other inverts. Infact I don't recommend them in pretty much any situation. Just like the sallylightfoot crab, they grow up to be meanies.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

And I'd bet my tank that you do not have fire worms. Only common bristleworms! Trust me, Fire Worms are almost never found in captivity.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks guys! last question then, would a coral banded shrimp and an arrow crab be compatible (in my 65) ? I've heard yes, and no to this....


----------

